# Taliban:  We Don't Want to Hurt Europe or Other Countries



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2009)

This, from a statement issued today on the anniversary of the striking of terrorist training camps in Afghanistan after 9/11 (PDF of full statement also attached):


> .... We announce to all the world, our aim is obtainment of independence and establishment of an Islamic system. *We did not have any agenda to harm other countries including Europe nor we have such agenda today* ....



Other highlights - "Honest, we were ABOUT to help with that Osama thing":


> .... the leadership of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan <IEA> and its ambassador in Islamabad in a press conference had announced IEA readiness to help in a neutral investigation of this event. But the new conservatives clique in the White House, the war-mongering generals in Pentagon and the pro-Jewish lobby in USA started blaming the Islamic Emirate forthwith from the beginning.  However, impartial investigation of such events to reach the depth of the issue needs  time. But even they did not wait for the resolution of the extra-ordinary meeting of  the Islamic Conference Organization  so that it would have helped in mediation and would have offered their  cooperation in this regard ....



"We're certainly not the bad guys here":


> .... one side have before them  expansionism, colonialism and exploitation as their  plans of objectives which they want to achieve by dent of military power through brutality and atrocities. On the other hand, the other side of the war have their objective of independence, Islamic social justice, human dignity and national identity which they want to achieve through sacrifices and the shedding of their pure blood ....


----------



## Haggis (7 Oct 2009)

So, hand over Bin Laden, embrace contemporary morals, realize that this is the 21st century and, like it or not, you and the rest of Allah's followers are living in it.

Get that done and we can all be home by Christmas.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Oct 2009)

Given what is being said in Washington these days, this is an excellent _tactic_. Bin Laden is saying, _"Look, the Americans are going to cut and run; they are tired of the war; they have no patience; you Europeans will be left holding the bag and we will have no choice, our people will demand that we strike at you. So we will. Quit now! Leave Afghanistan before the unreliable Americans pull the rug out from under you."_

It's "good" because it has just enough truth in it to be plausible. The US *IS* divided; Obama is under pressure, from his own Democratic Party base to back away. Many Europeans, just like many Canadians, have a big, wide anti-American streak. This will further weaken the resolve of already shaky allies. It is aimed, specifically, at the Netherlands which is, right now, debating its future role, *if any*, in ISAF and at Germany which will soon do the same.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Many Europeans, just like many Canadians, have a big, wide anti-American streak. This will further weaken the resolve of already shaky allies. It is aimed, specifically, at the Netherlands which is, right now, debating its future role, *if any*, in ISAF and at Germany which will soon do the same.



Speaking of "big, wide anti-American streak," check out this interpretation from Antiwar.com:


> The Taliban’s attempts to reassure are likely aimed mostly at the NATO allies with smaller commitments, as the US seems content to continue the war more or less forever. Yet the Taliban’s message may be a powerful one, considering that following the end of the Soviet occupation Afghan terrorists weren’t swarming through the streets of Moscow, and the war’s continuation is being sold principally on the premise that a pullout would lead to more attacks in Europe and North America.


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....  Like AQ was _SO_ active during the Soviet days of Afghanistan.  

Let's not forget the fact that one of the ways AQ helped the Taliban after the USSR left was to ensure the demise of one of the Taliban's biggest obstacles to taking power in Afghanistan.  You think AQ's forgotten this?  The Taliban?  I think not.


----------

